# Deutscher Sportfischerpass



## Bebo (2. April 2006)

moinsen! 
ich habe heute meinen Sportfischerpass bekommen, und da lese ich nun, dass man neben der Sportfischerprüfung auch noch die Spinnfischerprüfung und die Flugangel- Prüfung ablegen kann. 
Heißt das jetzt für mich, dass ich nicht Spinnfischen darf? Also nix mit Wobblern, Spinnern und so weiter?
Oder sind das Möglichkeiten zur Fortbildung?
Ist vielleicht ne dumme Frage, aber......
MfG Ben


----------



## esox_105 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischerpass*

Natürlich darfst Du mit der Spinn,- bzw. Fliegenrute los und damit angeln. Warum das in dem Sportfischerpass steht, kann ich Dir aber nicht beantworten.


----------



## Dobie (2. April 2006)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischerpass*

Ich denke das ist nur für Jugendliche!


----------



## Knispel (2. April 2006)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischerpass*

Der VDSF bietet über einigen Landesverbänden soetwas an. ich kenne einige Vereine, die geben z.B. nur Gatskarten an Angler ab, wenn hier diese Fliegenfischerprüfung über den Verband gemacht wurde. Ansonsten kannste das vergessen.


----------



## Garfield0815 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischerpass*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich darfst Du mit der Spinn,- bzw. Fliegenrute los und damit angeln. Warum das in dem Sportfischerpass steht, kann ich Dir aber nicht beantworten.


Genaus,du darfst natürlich Spinn- und Filegenfischen. warum das drin steht weiß ich auch nicht, aber viel interessanter finde ich den Spruch mit den Rechten und Pflichten. wenn sich da mal alle dran halten würden....

_Dein Recht ist: 
Anteil zu haben an dem großen Schatz, den die deutschen Fischgewässer bergen.
Deine Pflicht ist:
diesen Hort zu schützen, zu hegen und zu pflegen, wo immer es auch sei.

Sei allen ein Vorbild in deiner Liebe zur Natur und beweise sie in Deiner Achtung vor ihren Geschöpfen._


----------



## Bebo (2. April 2006)

*Besten Dank!*

Da bin ich aber beruhigt! Danke für Eure Antworten! Wäre auch irgendwie merkwürdig gewesen, denn bei uns gibt´s Gewässer, die auschließlich mit Kunstködern befischt werden dürfen! 
Das mit dem Auftrag der Fischer ist schon eine hehre Sache und ich denke, jeder sollte sich auch irgendwie mit Naturschutz und Respekt vor´m Tier auseinandersetzen. Auf jeden Fall sollte das nicht zugunsten einer beseren Fangstatistik zu kurz kommen. Schließlich ist ja auch der Weg das Ziel.
Grüße Ben


----------



## Knispel (2. April 2006)

*AW: Besten Dank!*



			
				Bebo schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich aber beruhigt! Danke für Eure Antworten! Wäre auch irgendwie merkwürdig gewesen, denn bei uns gibt´s Gewässer, die auschließlich mit Kunstködern befischt werden dürfen!
> Das mit dem Auftrag der Fischer ist schon eine hehre Sache und ich denke, jeder sollte sich auch irgendwie mit Naturschutz und Respekt vor´m Tier auseinandersetzen. Auf jeden Fall sollte das nicht zugunsten einer beseren Fangstatistik zu kurz kommen. Schließlich ist ja auch der Weg das Ziel.
> Grüße Ben



Gesunde Einstellung , weiter so und allzeit gute Fänge #6 #6 |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## ollifischer (2. April 2006)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischerpass*



			
				Dobie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das ist nur für Jugendliche!


 
Hallo, das ist nicht nur was für Jugendliche, hat damit garnichts zu tun. Einfach nur eine Erweiterung, Lehrgänge für Spinn- und Fliegenfischen.
Ich hab so einen Stempel bei der Flifi-Prüfung drin ;-)
War bei uns so eine Art Crash-Kurs im Fliegenfischen, an manchen Gewässern ist die Prüfung wohl notwendig, allerdings hab ich noch nie konkret von so einem Gewässer gehört...
Geschadet hat es nicht   ..

Olli


----------



## scarred (3. April 2006)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischerpass*

Hmm das wäre doch ausgemachter Blödsinn n extra Schein für´s Spinnfischen oder Fliegenfischen.Wasrumm auch wenn man den "Normle" Prüfing-Kurs belegt hat dann wird doch auch das Spinnfischen erleutert.Ich könnte mir denken das der "Spetzi" Schein für Leute ist die Lehrgänge auf Komerzieller basis machen-Das den Teilnehmern gewährt ist das der Lehrer was weis und halt nicht nur "Angler aus Freude" ist.Also als vorweis das man ne Ahnung hat


----------



## Knispel (3. April 2006)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischerpass*

Für den Fliegenfischerschein wollen sie in Bremen inkl. lehrgang 50 Euro haben. ich weiss nicht, was ein normal komerzieller Kostet. Wer den Fliegenwurf nicht beherrscht und keine Gelegenheit hat, sich das anzueignen ist das eventuell was


----------



## kea (3. April 2006)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischerpass*

Das hat mit Kohle nix zutun. Es stellt lediglich einen Befähigungsnachweis dar. Damit kann der Fischereirechtinhaber sicher sein, dass Du nicht mit Deiner Fliegenrute alle anderen Kollegen fängst  Ich habe allerdings auch noch nie bei einem Erlaubnisschein den Sportfischerpass vorlegen müssen. Einzig einmal die Frage ob ich organisiert bin ist gekommen und da reichte ein einfaches Ja. Das ist das gleiche, wie ein Segelschein ausserhalb Berlins. Ist auch nur für den Vermieter der Nachweis, das Du segeln kannst. Die Waschpo interessiert sich nur für Motorbootscheine. Fürs Segeln brauchste auch keinen Schein, wenn es Dein Boot ist.


----------



## Knispel (3. April 2006)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischerpass*

Irgentwo an der Oste soll das Pflicht sein, habe aber selber dort noch nie gefischt. Meerforellen und Lachs kann ich bei uns um Bremen fangen, Forellen und Äschen im Harz.


----------

